# double auf 2 Nachkommastellen runden



## firestone (17. Feb 2010)

Hey Leute,

folgendes Problem ich habe eine Zahl 0,922 als Double wert und möchte diese nun auf 0,92 aufrunden (also genau 2 Nachkommastellen. folgendes habe ich versucht 

```
Double gesamtVolumen = new Double (java.lang.Math.round( ((922/1000.)*100.)/100.));
```

und dachte das ich somit die 0.92 bekomme aber als ergennis bekomme ich leider die 1.0 .

Was habe ich falsch gemacht .

Lg Fireli


----------



## SlaterB (17. Feb 2010)

erkläre doch ungefähr in Worten, was du vorhast, und verfolge die einzelnen Schritte im Programm,
man darf auch mehr als eine Zeile benutzten, dann fallen dir vielleicht die eingebauten Fehler auf


----------



## firestone (17. Feb 2010)




----------



## Landei (17. Feb 2010)

```
double gesamtVolumen = Double.valueOf(Math.round((922/1000.)*100)/100);
```

Normalerweise rechnet man mit den genauen Werten, und rundet nur bei der Ausgabe, z.B. mit DecimalFormat.


----------



## firestone (17. Feb 2010)

Danke Landei nur leider wenn ich diese Zeile nehme so bekomme ich 0.0 als ergebnis


----------



## mg_666 (17. Feb 2010)

Hänge mal an die Zahlen ein d dran.


----------



## firestone (17. Feb 2010)

Ok also ich habe jetzt mehrere Sachen versucht 
[Java]
Double gesamtVolumen1 = new Double (java.lang.Math.round( ((0.922d)/100.)*100.));

Double gesamtVolumen2 = new Double (java.lang.Math.round( ((0.922)/100.)*100.));

Double gesamtVolumen3 = new Double (java.lang.Math.round( ((922/1000.)/100.)*100.));

[/code]
und den Vorschlag von Landei habe ich versucht bei allen vieren bekomme ich eine 1.0 oder 0.0 aber nicht eine 0.92


----------



## Landei (17. Feb 2010)

Korrektur:

```
double gesamtVolumen = Double.valueOf(Math.round((922/1000.)*100)/100.0);
```


----------



## firestone (17. Feb 2010)

Danke Landei das wars


----------



## SlaterB (17. Feb 2010)

@firestone
deine Vorschläge von 10.43 enthalten immer noch die einfachen Klammer-Fehler vom Anfang,
natürlich kann man die korrigieren, bisschen denken würde aber auch nicht schaden, dann klappts vielleicht das nächste Mal ohne Forum


----------

